# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Wie findet Ihr es??

## Thias5

Wollte mal eure Meinungen hören! 
Das Bike hat ein Freund gekauft 2010!
Und dann umlakiert!War mal ein Bulls Wild MOJO1

----------


## DasMatti

warum klebt man sich dann n alutech sticker drauf?

sonst schauts aber vernünftig aus.
was und wo fährst damit?

----------


## Thias5

Keine Ahnung warum er den Sticker da drauf ghemacht hat!Ich fands auch blöd!naja! :Confused: 
Er fährt meistens Sigel Trails hier bei uns im Wald!Viel mehr geht mit dem Bock ja auch nicht
bei glaube 140mm Federweg!

----------


## daday

sag ihm er soll lieber nochmal den adapter für die vordere bremsscheibe anschaun, sieht so aus als würd der viel zu groß für die kleine scheibe sein.

----------


## Thias5

Danke für den Hinweis!War aber vorher eine 180 scheibe drinn und ist auch wieder eine rein gekommen!Des paßt schon!

----------

